# question about stool odor



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Apologies in advance because this may be TMI, but over the last year or so (but much more frequently as of late) I have noticed that my stool has a very strange odor. It's hard to describe, but it is almost like a chemical smell, and it seems to be regardless of what I eat. I tend to notice it more when my stool is more abnormal (soft/sticky), and this has been happening a lot lately. Does anyone else have this?


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Is this soft/sticky stool light in color or popcorn sized? does the odor almost smell like those soft pretzels u buy at the mall?


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

searching4answers said:


> Is this soft/sticky stool light in color or popcorn sized? does the odor almost smell like those soft pretzels u buy at the mall?


Actually, neither. The stool tends to be darker in color and the size of a normal movement, but softer/less-formed and sticky. The odor is not like anything food or body-related that I've ever smelled. It smells more like an industrial chemical or dye (I know that's a vague description). The only other thing Ive smelled that is remotely similar was the dye used to color a pair of blue jeans I used to own (at least I assume it was the dye). They smelled almost the same, except the smell was much weaker on the jeans.Incidentally, this has been happening less since my last course of antibiotics, so it may have been related to the bacterial overgrowth (although I'm still having symptoms, so go figure).


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

Depending on what kind of stool I have, mine can have a weird chemical smell. My smell almost exactly like hair coloring product when they smell funny. I have absolutely no clue what this means though.


----------

